# Sand for Pavers



## Hely (Oct 12, 2011)

Can somebody tell me if I can use Polymeric sand as jointing sand when I am using Asphalt Pavers with a Joint of 1/16". 
Some people has told me that Polymeric sand is not fine enough or it is not good for Asphalt pavers.
Can somebody clarify that?


----------



## Captainsls (Nov 8, 2007)

I have never seen an asphalt brick. It sounds like one of the silliest things ever. Most polymeric sand manufacturers spec the joints to be in the 1/8" - 1" range. Also, concrete pavers are intended to be compacted with a vibratory plate to help settle the polymer sand into the joint after initial sweep. I doubt you could do that on asphalt bricks (perhaps a protection pad on the plate?), which you will really need for driving the sand into a 1/16" joint. 

Again, I have ZERO experience with 'asphalt pavers' but I cant image how polymeric sand wouldn’t be "good for asphalt pavers". Jeez... poly sand shares some very similar characteristics with asphalt. Perhaps the bituminous properties of the asphalt could affect the polymers??? I would call Alliance, or another polymeric sand manufacturer.

I would be concerned with removing the polysand off the surface of the pavers before you activate it with water. If there are any pores or an undulated surface to the brick... you will have a nightmare on your hands.

Do you have a picture of these things? Id love to see it


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Captainsls said:


> I have never seen an asphalt brick.
> 
> I would be concerned with removing the polysand off the surface of the pavers before you activate it with water. If there are any pores or an undulated surface to the brick... you will have a nightmare on your hands.
> 
> Do you have a picture of these things? Id love to see it


I thought it was just me who had never seen an asphalt brick....

Good advice from the Capt.

My initial thought is, that if there is such a thing as an asphalt brick, it would not require any sort of jointing sand. They would eventually join together on their own.

But then, I don't know too much about asphalt bricks....


----------



## Hely (Oct 12, 2011)

http://www.hanoverpavers.com/asphalt.asp

take a look


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

Judging by the web site given it is just a "green" paver material that is far weaker and has different properties (installation, performance & durability). TRaditional concrete paver are made to tighter dimensional tolerances and much higher strength (8000 to possibly 12,000 psi).

They may be fine for a minimal performance requirement like a patio, the installation methods and materials may be different.

A traditional, high-performance concrete paver is laid in a 1" thick, uncompacted "concrete" sand setting bed and most commonly a fine concrete sand or a "masonry" sand is used, especially on large (20-40 acre) projects where high strength is needed.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

concretemasonry said:


> ..."green" ...
> .


I like how you put that,totally agree with you on that one.

Another way to scam people who believe in green.

Last I checked ashphalt was product of oil.


----------



## Japtr (Jun 24, 2013)

Asphalt block pavers have been used all over, from college campuses to downtown streetscapes. They are usually bigger than a concrete or clay paving 'brick' with sizes ranging from 6'' x 12'' and larger and thicknesses up to 3'' with a wide range of colors and finishes. They also come in hex-shaped ones.

If you've not heard of them or think they're 'silly', you should check out Hanover's website for they are the only company that I'm aware of who manufacturers them. With the proper base and joint treatment, they can support whatever loads that a high quality clay or concrete paver can.

Polysand should not be used as joint sand due to the chemical reaction between the stabilizer material in the sand and the asphalt binder in the pavement.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm sure it"green" because it's probably made with recycled asphalt. Good idea if you ask me. Large factories are paved with wooden blocks and they take heavy traffic well. Forklifts included.


----------

